# Any alternatives to "egg crate" light diffusers?



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm looking for a light diffuser or "egg crate" for the bottom of my tank and I'm getting frustrated because I can't seem to find any anywhere! I tried every hardware store in town and they either give me a dumb look or they give me something I didn't ask for. Where can I find this light diffuser you all speak of? I need some type of cushioning at the bottom surface for big rocks. Is there any alternatives that'll work just as good? What else can I use?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

You could also use a sheet of plexi glass on the bottom. The weight of the rocks shouldn't be a problem( you'd be amazed at how many rocks you can put in a tank w/o any problems), it's the little pressure points that the rock(s) will put on the glass that will cause it to crack.

I've also heard of people using styrofoam, but I'm not sure how that would hold up in the long run. Especially if you have digging fish like cichlids.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

How about some rubber matting, the type that would be used as a door mat. You could get one, or two, and cut it to fit your tank. they do make ones that are slightly heavier( I have one here) that is made to hold wet shoes and boots, is is sturdier than your typical doormat. Actually, a bathtub mat might work in that capacity as well, and they are only a few dollars at Walmart.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Lighting shop should have it if not they can order them. Orchard Hardware Shop and Home Depot had them in the past (Lowells should too).

If not get an Undergravel Filter (I might think these might be harder to find being Old School :lol: ). Now if you want to "build" something get PVC pipes and drill holes or saw slots then zip tie them like a raft to cusion the rocks (these are good if the tank is large and will house big rock).


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

mrmoby said:


> How about some rubber matting, the type that would be used as a door mat. You could get one, or two, and cut it to fit your tank. they do make ones that are slightly heavier( I have one here) that is made to hold wet shoes and boots, is is sturdier than your typical doormat. Actually, a bathtub mat might work in that capacity as well, and they are only a few dollars at Walmart.


You know man, I was thinking the same exact thing yesterday as I was walking out my office after work. I'll look around. thanks bro


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't believe you can't find eggcrate. Have you ever seen it and know what it is?
It's just a sheet of plastic grid. It looks like the covers you find on a typical window fan but with smaller squares.


----------

